# Apartments near Healthcare City



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Can you please recommend apartment buildings in or around healthcare city? The area looks really new but it seems that most buildings there are not residential.


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

Sean2008 said:


> Can you please recommend apartment buildings in or around healthcare city? The area looks really new but it seems that most buildings there are not residential.


Yes please! I also can't seem to find much in the area. The closest I can find is in the area Oud Metha... not sure what the distance is like or how easy it is to get to DHCC from there. I am also looking to be as close to DHCC as possible (within a reasonable budget).


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone have a recommendation?



Sean2008 said:


> Can you please recommend apartment buildings in or around healthcare city? The area looks really new but it seems that most buildings there are not residential.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

You're right, most of the buildings in DHCC are not residential. As far as I am aware the nearest options are:

*WAFI residences *- an apartment building directly opposite the City Hospital BUT is very expensive and units very rarely become available.
Better Homes run a serviced apartment block called *Emerald Apartments* in Oud Metha just next to the ENOC complex, again not cheap because they are serviced.

Not sure what type of accomodation you require but would strongly recommend widening your search area, there are plenty of places that are an easy commute to DHCC. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

I know Oud Metha is close to DHCC. Any other locations?



katiepotato said:


> Not sure what type of accomodation you require but would strongly recommend widening your search area, there are plenty of places that are an easy commute to DHCC.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

It really depends what you feel is reasonable in terms of travelling time. There are quite a few apartment buildings near Emirates Towers, or on the other side of SZR between the Shangri-La and the Crowne Plaza, and it would only take you maybe 15 minutes to get to DHCC from there. Downtown Burj Dubai is also pretty close, and if you take the Business Bay route rather than SZR the journey time to DHCC is about the same. Even living in The Greens / The Marina it will only take you about 30 minutes to get to work as you are going the opposite way to most of the traffic. Obviously all of these times are subject to there having been no major accidents on your route! 

I don't know how long you have been in Dubai, or why you need to find an apartment so close to DHCC, but assuming it is for yourself I will have to fall back on the advice I've given before - have a drive around the area, see what you can find, do some trial runs to the office from other residential areas and decide what you think is reasonable in terms of travelling time before focussing all of your attention on one place just because it's close to the office. If you want your journey to be walkable there really isn't anywhere other than Oud Metha that I can recommend, but bear in mind that a 10-minute walk in August will still be pretty unpleasant. 

There is a new apartment building being finished between the ENOC complex and WAFI, not sure which property company it is owned by but it has banners with their number on the outside, maybe worth chekcing it out and giving them a call??

Oh, and "please" and "thank you" wouldn't go amiss in your posts either Sean ;-)


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you for your thorough and very helpful reply, Katie  I think I'll check out buildings in downtown Burj Dubai



katiepotato said:


> It really depends what you feel is reasonable in terms of travelling time. There are quite a few apartment buildings near Emirates Towers, or on the other side of SZR between the Shangri-La and the Crowne Plaza, and it would only take you maybe 15 minutes to get to DHCC from there. Downtown Burj Dubai is also pretty close, and if you take the Business Bay route rather than SZR the journey time to DHCC is about the same. Even living in The Greens / The Marina it will only take you about 30 minutes to get to work as you are going the opposite way to most of the traffic. Obviously all of these times are subject to there having been no major accidents on your route!
> 
> I don't know how long you have been in Dubai, or why you need to find an apartment so close to DHCC, but assuming it is for yourself I will have to fall back on the advice I've given before - have a drive around the area, see what you can find, do some trial runs to the office from other residential areas and decide what you think is reasonable in terms of travelling time before focussing all of your attention on one place just because it's close to the office. If you want your journey to be walkable there really isn't anywhere other than Oud Metha that I can recommend, but bear in mind that a 10-minute walk in August will still be pretty unpleasant.
> 
> ...


----------

